# Locating a Toro Greensmaster 1600 on West Coast



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Good Afternoon,
I live in Washington State and I am looking for a used Toro Greensmaster 1600 in the Ballpark of $1000.
From what I can gather that is a reasonable price point for a older mower. My huge problem is I cannot find anything on the West Coast. My only "local" supplier is TurfStar, and at this point they do not have anything less than $3500.
Nothing on Craigslist. I do plan on hitting up the Golf Courses. Any help pointing me in the right direction so I can up my game would be appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Welcome to TLF.

Is Denver consider west coast? https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8029


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Search "used turf equipment" online and browse sites. I found mine this way and returned this in a search in a few minutes

https://www.needturfequipment.com/l...toro-greensmaster-1000?ST=california&CTRY=usa

Edit: I just saw you're in WA. I searched for California listings but you get the idea


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Prospect said:


> Good Afternoon,
> I live in Washington State and I am looking for a used Toro Greensmaster 1600 in the Ballpark of $1000.
> From what I can gather that is a reasonable price point for a older mower. My huge problem is I cannot find anything on the West Coast. My only "local" supplier is TurfStar, and at this point they do not have anything less than $3500.
> Nothing on Craigslist. I do plan on hitting up the Golf Courses. Any help pointing me in the right direction so I can up my game would be appreciated.


I too am in Washington, and searched pretty hard for a GM 1600 last fall. I found that 26" greens mowers appear to be rare in our part of the world.

I had no luck - I ended up settling for a JD 260B out of Colorado... Mower was $500 + $350 shipping = $850 (under your budget.)

I opted to replace the reel/bedknife and other maintenance parts. All said and done I'm into it about $1,300.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I was new to this mow low thing last year and had the opportunity to buy 1 of 3 toro greensmaster 1600's for $750 each
I just wasnt educated about what could be wrong with them or ability to get parts so I didnt buy one.
I feel stupid now


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Prospect said:


> I was new to this mow low thing last year and had the opportunity to buy 1 of 3 toro greensmaster 1600's for $750 each
> I just wasnt educated about what could be wrong with them or ability to get parts so I didnt buy one.
> I feel stupid now


Well damn. Live and learn!

Any particular reason you are looking for a 1600? I have a GM 1000 that I might be willing to part with... Great mower, I still use it at home but I have a spare JD 220B sitting in the garage I want to start using.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

so crussell, what advice would you give buying a mower that you haven't laid your hands on. For example what were you expecting vs what you got when your mower showed up?


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I suppose your 1000 has a 11 blade reel? I deduct that with our wet weather and 5/8" cut I probably want a 8 blade?


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Have you looked at any Weeks auctions? Many TLF members have bought there and you can arrange for shipping on anything you win. This auction ends tomorrow and is light on Toro equipment but check the next one

https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/79


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

i saw that ware had posted the weeks auction earlier today so I did look. Keep the Ideas flowing guys
there has to be something I've missed. Seriously I look everyday any way I come up with and have not found a 1600 near me. Canada yes. Florida yes. Ohio and New York all reasonable price for machine then you add freight to it and I cant justify a lawn mower costing more than a car for my kid


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Correct it does have an 11 Blade.

I've been using it to mow my yard at 3/4" and the cut quality is pretty good.

Toro does make an 8 Blade Reel, and/or a Clip Kit that changes the gear ratio to the reel for a reduced cut frequency. Either of these would be options you could consider.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

What are your thoughts on a 8 vs 11 blade in washington state?


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Prospect said:


> What are your thoughts on a 8 vs 11 blade in washington state?


I have greens mowers with 7, 9, and 11 blade reels, and honestly I have a hard time noticing a difference when mowing at 3/4".

The 11 blade gives a great cut, however I make an effort to mow more frequently. If you wait too long between mows, that is when you'll notice longer blades left behind. You're yard is similar in size to mine, and I personally am always willing to double cut if I feel I need to. This would be more of a burden on say, a 10k SF lawn.


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

@Prospect Look what I found for sale in Oregon - Seems like a really good deal. I don't know a lot about Jacobsen's, but it is 27" and appears to have an electric reel drive motor similar to a JD E-Series.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If you don't mind travelling to Vancouver B.C. you might want to give Oak Creek Turf a call. 
They usually have a good selection of used greens mowers. And your American dollar is worth more up here. 
https://oakcreekgolf.com


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

Update
Thursday I checked Turfnet.com and found a 2011 Toro
Greensmaster 1600 out of Michigan for under $1000. Lights, basket transport wheels and it looks clean
I jumped on in within the hour of it being posted.
It's scheduled to arrive this coming Friday. I'm so pumped. I've been looking for 9 months or so. Looking forward to laying down some fat stripes
1600's are tough to find on the west coast


----------



## crussell (Mar 12, 2018)

Prospect said:


> Update
> Thursday I checked Turfnet.com and found a 2011 Toro
> Greensmaster 1600 out of Michigan for under $1000. Lights, basket transport wheels and it looks clean
> I jumped on in within the hour of it being posted.
> ...


Nice! Congrats on the find, the hardest part now is the wait :thumbup:


----------

